# Are human flu/colds, etc. contagious to cats?



## geezopeez (Oct 13, 2009)

My partner and I came down with something over the weekend. I am wondering if it's possible for our cat to catch the illness that we got. He spent an inordinate amount of time sleeping tonight. This alarmed me because he's usually out and about in the evenings—even if he's just walking around and hanging out.

Ideas? Experiences?


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

No, don't worry, cats can not catch colds or flus from humans. They can only get sick if they come in contact with another sick cat, so don't worry


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Cats and dogs have already gotten H1N1 


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 03016.html

Cat catches swine flu
By Rob Stein
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Wednesday, November 4, 2009; 3:04 PM 

Does the swine flu pandemic pose a threat to your pet? Yes, according to a report out today from the American Veterinary Medical Association.

A cat in Iowa has tested positive for the H1N1 virus, state officials confirmed this morning, "marking the first time a cat has been diagnosed with this strain of influenza," the association said in a statement

"The cat, which has recovered, is believed to have caught the virus from someone in the household who was sick with H1N1. There are no indications that the cat passed the virus on to any other animals or people," the statement said. 

The cat is 13 years old, and state health officials said two of the three family members that own the cat had suffered "influenza-like illness" before the cat got sick.They recovered too.

....................

It is well known that some viruses can be transmitted from people to their pets so the case of the Iowa cat isn't a surprise. But the case is prompting the association, along with the American Association of Feline Practitioners, to remind pet owners "they should monitor their pets' health very closely, no matter what type of animal, and visit a veterinarian if there are any signs of illness."


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

*gasp* i did not hear about that. now im going to be even more paranoid about getting sick lol


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a horrible cold a month ago and while I was home sick from work the kitties were always sleeping nearby and rubbing up against me. I watched them like an over protective mother after that for any sign of a sneeze but they never caught it.


----------

